# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγή   !!!!

## eyes lf

Καλημερα σας

Πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγή , οι γνωσεις μου ειναι μονο απο τα αρθρα που διαβασα εδω στο φόρουμ ακολουθώντας λοιπόν συμβουλες και οδηγιες απο αυτα τα αρθρα και με καπια προσωπικά μηνηματα με μελοι του φορουμ ξεκίνησα προετοιμασία της πρωτης μου αναπαραγωγης  :: 

απο αρχες Γενναρη ξεκινισα να διαλεγω πουλακια που τραβήξαν την προσοχη μου *εμφανισιακά*  χωρίς καμία γνωση από τις απαιτήσεις της ράτσας (λαθος μου το καταλαβα  :Anim 55:  αλλα υπόσχομαι οτι θα διαβάζω ,θα ρωτάω και θα ακολουθώ πιστα τις συμβουλες σας για να πετύχω τον στοχο μου ) :Anim 09: 

Σ'αυτο το αρθρο μου θα *σας ενημερώνω για την* *πορεία* .... και με φωτό και θα γραφω φυσικά *τυχόν απορίες μου*.

τωρα εχω *8 διαφορετικά ζευγαράκια σε 2 τετράπατες ζευγαρωστρες* 

ενα ζευγαρη απο 
*
RED MOSAIC
AGATE RED MOSAIC 
AGATE YELLOW OPAL
AGATE WHITE OPAL
RED FACTOR ( αρσενικο χιονε Χ θυληκο εντονο )
ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΛΙΠΟΧΡΟΜΙΚΑ ( αρσενικο εντονο* *Χ θυληκο χιονε )*
*ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΙΡΙΑΡΧΟ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ ΛΟΦΙΟΦΡΟ αρσενικο Χ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΗ θυληικια
3 κοινα καναρινια (ενασ αρσενικος με δυο θυληκες )*  :Icon Rolleyes:  :Icon Rolleyes: 

τα πουλακια* βλέπονται, τάιζονται   μεταξύ τους απο το διαχωριστικό* *κάγκελο,* ειναι *σε εσωτερικό χώρο του* *σπιτιού* (στο καθημερινό καθιστικό ) στο πίσω μερος εχω βαλει νάιλον για να μη λερώνουν τον τοιχο.

το βραδύ *μεταξύ 20,00 και 20,30 τα σκεπαζω με σκουρο ριχτάρι* για να μη επηρεάζονται απο 2 λαμπτήρες κίτρινου φωτισμού 

Φροντιζω τη καθαριότητα των κλουβιων καθημερινα* , απο σημερα εβαλα και το Πελλετ κάτω απο τις σχάρες εδω και 3 μερες οι θυληκες καναρες τραβουν κομμάτια απο τα λαχανικα και τα παιρνουν στις θηκες με τα οστρακα κάθονται και τα κλωσσουν  
*
*Α) Για προληψης ασθενειών προληπτικά !!!* *Πρωτη μέρα 10/1/15 
**
1) για 8 συνεχόμενες μέρες* *χορήγησα βιολογικο  Μ**ηλόξυδο* * στο νερό των πτηνών σε δοσολογία 2,5 ml σε 100 ml νερού * *
2) για* *μία βδομάδα   αντί νερού παρείχα έκχυμα* *από τα 4 βότανα ( 1 κουτάλι του γλυκού ρίγανη ,και απο μισό θυμάρι , δίκταμο και βασιλικό σε 250 ml νερό )* και γεμιζα τις ποτίστρες 
*3)* *χορηγησα προληπτικά* *για εξωπαράσιτα ΤΕΝΙΑΖΙΝΕ ( 2 σταγονες σε καθε 50 ml  νερο ) για μια μερα (25/1/15)

**Β) Προτιμασια και  Διατροφη*  * ( Πρωτη μέρα 10/1/15 Σταδιακα )
*
*1) βασικο μιγμα*  της VERSELE LAGA PREMIUM (είχα φέρει 4 kg ) *1 κουταλακι ανα πουλι* *καθημερινά* (ξεχωρίζω τα τσόφλια 2 φορές τη μερα *τρώνε σχεδόν ολη τη τροφή τους)

2) εξτρα σπορους* μιγμα απο *3 μερη αγκάθι Μαριας μισο αλεσμένο*  *2 μερη CAMELINA ,**1 μερος CHIA ,**1 μερος ραδικι ,1/2 μερος περιλα.  (1 κουταλι καθε 3 μερες  ανα πουλι** σε ξεχωριστή ταιστρα* *) 
**
3) 1/4 σύκο παστο  βιολογικο με ελαχιστο ράντισμα σουσαμιού αποκλειστικά στις θηλυκές καναρες μονο !!!  καθε 3 με 4 μερες 

4) αλεσμενα οστρακα απο το εμπόριο σε ξεχωριστή ταιστρα 

5)* *χορταρικα και λαχανικα καθε μερα ενα με δυο είδη   Μπροκολο ,**σπανακι ,**  ραδικι , αντιδι , σεσκουλο, αγγιναρες ,πιπερια κοκκινη φλωρινης  και πανζαροφυλλα  ( στα κοκκινα πουλια ) πιπερια πράσινη φλωρινης σε ολα τα αλλα 

φρεσκα βότανα. θυμαρι ,ριγανη, βασιλικος ,δυοσμος ,δεντρολιβανο Μηλο μια φορα την εβδομάδα 


6) Διαφορες * *Αυγοτροφεςόλες by jk21 

α)* *Νestling eggfood* *χωρίς καθόλου κρόκο μονο* *ασπράδια ( ουδέτερη αυγοτροφη)

β)* *Νestling eggfood  * *με σκέτη πολεντα απο αμυλώδη συστατικά η καλαμποκάλευρο και* *πέταλα κατηφε (κίτρινη )
*
*γ)**  Αυγοτροφή για RED FACTOR χωρίς ψήσιμο** (κόκκινη)
*
*προσθέτοντας σε αυτες 

βιολογική γύρη   2 κουτάλια του γλυκού στα 200 γρ αυγοτροφης
Σπιρουλίνα στη μυτη του κουταλιου 
** 1 μονο καρπό Brazil Nut αλεσμένο στο μούλτι στα * *200 γρ αυγοτροφης
** 2 κοφτά κουταλάκια του γλυκού Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη** 
1 κουτάλι του γλυκού σιτέλαιου σε 200γρ αυγοτροφής (τη στιγμη που θα βαλω την αυγοτροφη στα πουλιά )

**ξεκίνησα με* *1 κουτάλι αυγοτροφη  ανα πουλι  την εβδομάδα* *και ανεβαίνω μια μερα καθε εβδομαδα* *σταδιακα αυξανομενη ποσοτητα αυγο , που θα φτασει τη μεγιστη στα ταισμα των * *νεοσσων** ( τωρα ειμαι στις* *3 συνεχόμενες μέρες την εβδομάδα )*
*
Γ ) Πολυβιταμινουχα σκευασματα για την αναπαραγωγη 
*
*AVIFAUNA* * 1g (1x measuring spoon) per 100g egg-feed,* * 2 φορες την εβδομαδα τωρα* και με το* που θα μπει ο* *φλεβαρης  3 μερες ανα βδομαδα* 

*FERTIZOON AD3EC* (* 2-3 drops per drinker 50 ml )  2 φορες τη βδομαδα* Απο *μεσα φλεβαρη και μετά* και αλλες* δυο μερες  κενο μεχρι τελη Μαρτη* 


*Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ όλους !!!*

----------


## amastro

Πρώτη σου αναπαραγωγή με *8* ζευγάρια; Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## makis97

Καλή αναπαραγωγή!  Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες!   :winky:

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο!!!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο,αν οπως γραφεις ειναι η πρωτη σου αναπαραγωγη ,τα 8 ζευγαρια για αρχαριο και οχι μονο ειναι παρα πολλα για να τα διαχειριστης σωστα

Απο τα 8 ζευγαρια αν ολα πανε καλα ,απο μια γεννα και μονο θα παρεις τουλαχιστον 25 πουλακια που πρεπει να τα διαχειριστης και αυτα σωστα παραλληλα με τα ζευγαρια.

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο και καλα αποτελεσματα!!

----------


## ndrosso

Καλές επιτυχίες να έχεις

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο να ενωθουν και τα ζευγαρια καλη συνεχεια

----------


## mrsoulis

καλη αρχη σε ολους αν και εσενα σε φοβαμαι λίγο... 8 ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙΑ!!! και αν ολα πανε καλα; που μακαρι να πανε καλα δηλαδη αλλα αν υποθεσουμε 8 γονεις x 2 γεννες x 3 μωρα κανε τα μαθηματικα και πες μου τι θα τα κανεις; και παλι μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα; απλως ηθελα να σε προβληματισω λιγο γιατι καπως ετσι με τον ενθουσιασμο της πρωτης φορας και εγω παρασύρθηκα στα 3 ζευγαρια όμως σταμάτησα...

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σου ! Βασικα το μονο που με ανησυχει ,ειναι να εχεις προγραμματισμενα το τι θα μπορεσεις να κρατησεις και τι να δωσεις απο τα πουλακια σου ,ωστε οσα μεινουν κοντα σου ,να τα περιποιεισαι με τοσο παθος ,οσο αυτο που εχεις τωρα που ξεκινας !

----------


## xXx

Καλή αρχή ελπίζω να τα χαρείς

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή αρχή Δέσπω !!! 

Όλα θα πάνε καλά και ότι είναι το ρωτάς στη πορεία !  :winky:

----------


## eyes lf

Καλησπερα σας !!! 
*σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!! 

*Σας παρουσιαζω λιγες φωτο απο τα σημερενα μας στιγμηοτυπα 
τα σχολια δικα σας :winky: 

το Μενου μας =>   *φρεσκες αυγοτροφες ,* 
*βοτανα φρεσκα ( δεντρολιβανο, θυμαρι, ριγανη)
σπανακι* και φυσικα το μιγμα σπορων 













*απο΄τι φεναιτε δεν της αρεσε η φωλια !!!
*

 :Icon Rolleyes: *προτιμαει την αυγοθηκι 
*





 

......

----------


## jk21

εκει μεσα τι ειναι ; κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη σε μεριδες;  αν την βαλεις ετσι καταψυξη ,ισως συγκολληθουν τα κομματια μεταξυ τους 






Η θηλυκια μαλλον προτιμα εσωτερικη φωλια

----------


## eyes lf

Μάλιστα Δημήτρη !!! Είναι σε ατομική μερίδα , η κρεμώδης αυγοτροφή στις 3 μορφές (ουδέτερη, κόκκινη, κίτρινη )
Την άφησα να κρυώσει αρκετά καλά , έκοψα στρογγυλά μέγεθος 2ευρου μπήκε στη κατάψυξη για 2 ώρες για να σφίξουν 
Μετά έβγαζα όσα κομμάτια χρειάζομαι για ανά ημερήσιο μερίδιο , τύλιξα σε μεμβράνη και αμέσως πίσω στην κατάψυξη ...
με τον που τα ετοιμάζω δεν κολλούν ... με τον ίδιο τρόπο ετοιμάζω και δικά μας τρόφιμα (κοτομπουκιές, κεφτεδάκια και άλλα πολλά)

Της έβαλα εσωτερική φωλιά να δούμε τώρα τι θα αποφασίσει η κουκλάρα

----------


## mrsoulis

για να μας πεις τα αποτελεσματα να δω και εγω πως θα παει γιατι εχω παρει κατι εξωτερικες για τα δικα μου ζευγαρια αλλα στο επιπλο που τους εχω φτιαξει μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο με τις εξωτερικες και μαλλον θα χρειαστει να κανω μετατροπες...

----------


## mparoyfas

στην πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη εβαλα 1 ζευγαρι μπορω να πω οτι δυσκολευτικα αρκετα αλλα ηταν σκετη απολαυση , φετος εχω σκοπο για τρια ζευγαρια πολλα τα βλεπω για μενα αλλα θα προσπαθησω εχω αυτοματοποιησει αρκετα πραγματα 8 ζευγαρια για πρωτη αναπαραγωγη ειναι παρα πολλα και δεν ξερω αν θα το χαρεις ή θα τρεχεις σαν τον Βεγγο , να θυμασαι και τι θα κανεις τα πουλακια που θα ερθουν οπως εγραψε ο Δημητρης σε οτι και αν επιλεξεις καλη επιτυχια, η δικη μου ευχη και συμβουλη , να το χαρεις και να απολαυσεις την καθε στιγμη της αναπαραγωγης ειναι φανταστικα πλασματα τα φτερωτα και ανταποδισουν την αγαπη που λαμβανουν στο πολλαπλασιο !!

----------


## eyes lf

καλησπερα σε ολους 
ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερων σας και τις ανισιχειες σας . *Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με την διναμη του Θεου !!!!* 
Η επιτιχεια φυσικα θα οφιλετε στις οδιγειες και συμβουλες αρκετων μελων του ΦΟΥΟΥΜ, *και προπαντος στη ομαδα διαχηρισης που αμεσα μου λινουν αποριες* * και με καθοδιγουν με πολυ υπομονη και μεγαλη καλοσινη (* μαλλον τους εχω τρελανει στα προσοπικα μηνηματα )
Με το θεμα δυσκολιας:* ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ* οτι,
με τη *γνωση  και εμπιρεια* (*προσπαθω*)
 με τη *σωστη και καλη οργανωση, 
*με τη* βοηθεια απο τα μελοι της οικογεννειας μου* ( συζιγο και 4 παιδια )  οι οποιοι  εχουν αναλαβει ο καθενας τους καπιες ευθηνες στη φροντιδα αναλογα με τη ηλικια του. π.χ: φρεσκο νερο στις ποτιστρες , να αδιασουν τις ταιστρες , να ετιμασουν σε δεσμες τα βοτανα, τα λαχανικα  για delivery  .....  :winky: 
ολοι η οικογεννεια χαιρεται με αυτα !!! 
*ΝΑΙ* (με κεφαλαια)  το καταλαβα οτι θα τρεχω* να* *ελεγχω*, *ΝΑ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΩ* τα παντα !!! αλλα το *ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ 
*φυσικα θα κρατισω καπια πουλακια ,* θα χαρισω και αρκετα πουλακια εις μνημης του πατερα μου* (τον εχασα προσφατα)
ηταν καλος εκτροφεας καναρινιων ... *παραδεχομαι ενα μεγαλω λαθος μου* που δεν καθομουν να μαθω  οσα ειθελε να μου διδαξει για τα καναρινια !!!! 
ειμαι σιγουρη οτι η  επιτιχεια αυτης της αναπαραγογης θα τον ευτιχισει εκει που ειναι !!!!

----------


## orion

άψογα... καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## makis97

Ολα τέλεια!  στις φωλιές έριξες σκόνη για ψείρες; Ή κάποιο σπρέι;

----------


## amastro

Μ' αρέσει πολύ που η φροντίδα της εκτροφής έγινε οικογενειακή υπόθεση.
Καλή επιτυχία να έχετε. Για μένα, η προσπάθειά σας είναι από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα θέματα της φετινής σαιζόν.

----------


## G.T

με τοση βοηθεια και οργανωση ολα καλα θα πανε......να τα χαιρεσε.....

----------


## Μπία

Μένω έκπληκτη με το μεράκι,τη δύναμη,τη θέληση,το πείσμα...συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!κλ  ρονόμησες το μεράκι του πατέρα σου,προχώρα,θα τα καταφέρεις και σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλά γεννητούρια ::

----------


## eyes lf

> Ολα τέλεια!  στις φωλιές έριξες σκόνη για ψείρες; Ή κάποιο σπρέι;



καλησπέρα σας


*Μακη, ευχάριστω που μου το ανάφερες !!!* θα το φροντίσω να γίνει την Τεταρτη το πρωινό που έχω αρκετό ελεύθερο χρόνο.


πιστεύω ότι πάμε καλά μέχρι στιγμής.!!! 
άρχισα να ενώνω κάποια ζευγαράκια όπου τα θηλυκά έστρωσαν τις φωλιές τους 


*1) η ΚΙΤΡΙΝΗ OPAL ΑΧΑΤΗΣ* που προτιμούσε την αβγοθήκη παρα την εξωτερική φωλια, *τελικά έστρωσε την εσωτερική*. 
όταν  ένωσα το ζευγαράκι μάλωναν, η θυληκια *τσιμπούσε τον αρσενικό* συνεχεια επί μια ώρα περίπου ....*μετά ήταν μια γλυκα !!!! 

*
*και εδώ μια φωτό τους μαζί στη φωλια. 
*



*2) το red factor ζευγαράκι :* με την ένωση του *έγινε χαμός.*
*ο αρσενικός μπήκε στη φωλια και τη χαλασε* ,* τράβηξε όλοκλιρη το νήμα της φωλιας έξω στον πάτο του κλουβιού,* δεν μάλωσαν καθόλου , 
απλά μετά από κανένα δεκάλεπτο *ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΦΩΛΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ* 


*ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΨΩ*  :Party0028: 


*χαρείτε αυτό το σημερινό μικρό video......
*<strong>https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...20134238123779

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Δέσπω, όλα πάνε μια χαρά !!!

Το τσίμπημα που είδες από την θηλυκιά στον αρσενικό ήταν λόγω του ότι ήθελε να κάνει φωλιά. 

Αυτό έγινε και στα δικά μου που έχω εδώ, οπότε αμέσως έβαλα φωλιά και ήδη την έχει στρώσει. 

Ο κόκκινος αρσενικός που χάλασε την φωλιά ήταν γιατί ήθελε να γίνει όπως νομίζει αυτός, οπότε και μετά γι' αυτό είδες να την κτίζουν μαζί.  :winky: 

Πολύ ωραίο και το βίντεο που έχεις, να έχεις τις ιδανικές συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας και υγρασίας στο χώρο και μην φοβάσαι τίποτα  ::

----------


## mrsoulis

πανεμορφα πουλακια καλες αναπαραγωγες και καλη υπομονη!!!

----------


## eyes lf

> Καλησπέρα Δέσπω, όλα πάνε μια χαρά !!!
> 
> Το τσίμπημα που είδες από την θηλυκιά στον αρσενικό ήταν λόγω του ότι ήθελε να κάνει φωλιά. 
> 
> Αυτό έγινε και στα δικά μου που έχω εδώ, οπότε αμέσως έβαλα φωλιά και ήδη την έχει στρώσει. 
> 
> Ο κόκκινος αρσενικός που χάλασε την φωλιά ήταν γιατί ήθελε να γίνει όπως νομίζει αυτός, οπότε και μετά γι' αυτό είδες να την κτίζουν μαζί. 
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο και το βίντεο που έχεις,* να έχεις τις ιδανικές συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας και υγρασίας στο χώρο* και μην φοβάσαι τίποτα



Ηλια, η θερμοκρασία  του χορου αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι  23 βαθμοι Κελσιου, ουτε νομιζω οτι εχω υψηλή υγρασία.
το σπιτι μου ειναι ζεστο τον Χειμονα και δροσερο το καλοκαιρι (δεν χριαζομαστε καμια εξτρα θερμανση ουτε aircondition) ....

*ποια ειναι η ιδανικη θερμοκρασία και υγρασίας για τον χορο στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ?*

----------


## makis97

*Μακη, ευχάριστω που μου το ανάφερες !!!* θα το φροντίσω να γίνει την Τεταρτη το πρωινό που έχω αρκετό ελεύθερο


 :winky:  

χαιρομαι να τα βλεπω ! φτου φτου

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια, η θερμοκρασία  του χορου αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι  23 βαθμοι Κελσιου, ουτε νομιζω οτι εχω υψηλή υγρασία.
> το σπιτι μου ειναι ζεστο τον Χειμονα και δροσερο το καλοκαιρι (δεν χριαζομαστε καμια εξτρα θερμανση ουτε aircondition) ....
> 
> *ποια ειναι η ιδανικη θερμοκρασία και υγρασίας για τον χορο στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ?*



*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών*


> *Όταν δούμε ότι το βράδυ θα κοιμηθεί μέσα στην φωλιά πρέπει να έχουμε το νου μας γιατί μια από τις επόμενες μέρες θα κάνει το πρώτο αυγό και πρέπει να το αντικαταστήσουμε με ψεύτικο. Ιδανικά ποσοστά υγρασίας στο χώρο είναι 60% (συν- πλην 5%). Όταν θα επιστέψουμε τα αυγά μετράμε 7 ημέρες και κάνουμε οωσκόπηση. Αν τα αυγά δεν είναι γόνιμα αφαιρούμε την φωλιά συνεχίζουμε προετοιμασία και βάζουμε την φωλιά ξανά μια εβδομάδα αργότερα!
> *

----------


## mparoyfas

η φωτο με το ταισμα στη φωλια ειναι για πρωτια σε διαγωνισμό!!!

----------


## eyes lf

> η φωτο με το ταισμα στη φωλια ειναι για πρωτια σε διαγωνισμό!!!


 Ευχαριστω, Μάνο & Ελενη !!!  θα το εχω υπόψη μου για τον επομενο μηνα  :: 




> *1) η ΚΙΤΡΙΝΗ OPAL ΑΧΑΤΗΣ* που προτιμούσε την αβγοθήκη παρα την εξωτερική φωλια, *τελικά έστρωσε την εσωτερική*. 
> όταν  ένωσα το ζευγαράκι μάλωναν, η θυληκια *τσιμπούσε τον αρσενικό* συνεχεια επί μια ώρα περίπου ....*μετά ήταν μια γλυκα !!!! 
> *
> *και εδώ μια φωτό τους μαζί στη φωλια. 
> *



Καλησπερα σας 
Η μέρα μου σήμερα ήταν γεμάτη εκπλήξεις φεύγοντας για τη δουλειά το προι, αντίκρισα μέσα σε 2 φωλιές από ένα αυγουλάκι .... τράβηξα φωτό βιαστικά ... 
και μόλις τώρα βρήκα το χρόνο να σας ενημερώσω με* τα ευχάριστα νέα !!!!*


*πρώτο αβγό από το ζευγαράκι AGATE OPAL YELLOW* που είναι στη πιο πάνω φωτό 

*


*
*και ένα πρώτο αβγό στο ζευγαρακι με τα κοινά καναρίνια. 
*

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι, όλα ενσπορα να είναι

----------


## mrsoulis

υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με τις φωτογραφιες ή μονο εγω δεν τις βλέπω;

----------


## CaptainChoco

> υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με τις φωτογραφιες ή μονο εγω δεν τις βλέπω;


Αντώνη σε εμάς φαίνονται κανονικά οι φωτογραφίες!

----------


## eyes lf

Καλο σας απογευμα 
λoιπον εχθες εγινε και ο ψεκασμος των πουλιων και των φωλιων τους με το* EFFIPRO spray.
*τα κλουβια και ο χορος ηταν ειδη ψεκασμενα με *ICON* απο αρχες Ιανουαριου.
*το icon* το μεταχειριζομαι εδω και 2 δεκαετιες (ανα τριμινο πσεκαζω τις σιτες των παραθηρων και των πορτων του σπιτιου συν σφογκαρισμα ολου του χορου για προληψη απο εντομα ).* Πιστευω ειναι ολα υποελενχο....
*
καθε μερα καινουρια φωλια , πολλενουν και τ'αβγουλακια !!!  :Party0038: 
*ο προινος σημερινος ελενχος των πουλιων και φωλιων τους σε VIDEO*  ::  https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...32641852440212

----------


## G.T

καλη αρχη.....

----------


## eyes lf

*My Canaries enjoying home made egg-food (recipes by JK21 and Gardelius) TODAY'S VIDEO 
* https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...54390936603918

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ παιδια για τις υπέροχες συνταγές "αβγοτροφης" ...     πέσαν με τα μούτρα !!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

τωρα τις βλεπω και εγω κανονικα ολες τις φωτογραφιες... καλη επιτυχια και μακαρι να συνεχισουν ολα και να ειναι και ενσπορα... α και καλη δυναμη!!!

----------


## alex1974

Καλες αναπαραγωγες σου ευχομαι !

----------


## mrsoulis

πολυ ωραιο και το βιντεακι... προβλεπω να γινεται χαμος σε λιγες μερες... δε θα μπορεις να σταθεις απο τις φωνες και τα τιτιβισματα... καλη υπομονη...

----------


## eyes lf

> πολυ ωραιο και το βιντεακι... *προβλεπω να γινεται* *χαμος σε λιγες μερες... δε θα μπορεις να σταθεις απο τις φωνες και τα τιτιβισματα...* καλη υπομονη...



Αντωνη !!! προβλεπεις να γινεται χαμος σε λιγες μερες ??????? 
χαχχαχαχαχαχα τετια ωρα χριαζομαι ωτοασπιδες  :Character0051: 

απολαυσε το βιντεο αυτο να ακουσεις τι τραβαω  ....  :: 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...48277405231687

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εμμμ και νόμιζα πως η Μόκα μου έκανε φασαρία ... χαχχαχα :: 
Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι να τα ακούς! 
Πολύ όμορφα και προσεγμένα όλα τους ...
Bravoo !
 :Confused0053: 
 ::

----------


## mrsoulis

φαντάσου να πεινάνε τα μικρά και να σκούζουν για να φάνε τι έχει να γίνει εκει μέσα... τουλάχιστον απόλαυσε τώρα το τραγούδι τους γιατι σε λίγο θα γίνει γκρίνια...

----------


## eyes lf

> φαντάσου να πεινάνε τα μικρά και να σκούζουν για να φάνε τι έχει να γίνει εκει μέσα... τουλάχιστον απόλαυσε τώρα το τραγούδι τους γιατι *σε λίγο θα γίνει γκρίνια...*


  :Sign0007:  μη μου λες τετια .... με βλεπω να με στελνει συντομα ο αντρας μου στον αγιριστο  :Fighting0074:  :trash:

----------


## mrsoulis

για να μη με στειλει και μενα η γυναικα μου μια ωρα αρχιτερα εκανα την εκτροφη μου απο την αρχη εξωτερικη...  :Happy:

----------


## eyes lf

καλησπερα σας 
μόλις βρήκα λιγο χρόνο να σας ενημερώσω για την αναπαραγωγή μου 

*κλουβι N.1A =>* BARBA-PETROS x CHIARO DI LUNA (5 eggs) (*Ημ πρωτου αυγου 3 / 2 / 15) 
* 

..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................

*κλουβι N.1b =>* BARBA-PETROS x SKOUFITSA (4 eggs)  (*Ημ πρωτου αυγου 4 / 2 / 15)* 



..................................................  ..................................................  ......................

*κλουβι N.2A =>* Mr. PAVAROTTI (single male ) AGATE OPAL YELLOW


..................................................  ..................................................  .......................

*κλουβι N.2b =>* AGATE OPAL YELLOW (LEMONOULIS X LEMONOULA ) (5 eggs)  (*Ημ πρωτου αυγου 4 / 2 / 15) 
*

*..................................................  ..................................................  ....................

**κλουβι N.4 =>* CRESTED WHITE (BARBA-ILIAS x XIONOULA) (5 eggs ) (*Ημ πρωτου αυγου 10 / 2 / 15)
*


*..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................

**κλουβι N.5 =>* YELLOW FACTOR (KITRINOULIS x KITRINOULA) (4 eggs ) (*Ημ πρωτου αυγου 11 / 2 / 15)
*



*..................................................  ..................................................  ....................

**κλουβι N.6 =>* RED FACTOR (KOKKINOULHS x FOUSKOTOULA) (5 eggs ) (*Ημ πρωτου αυγου 5 / 2 / 15)
*


*..................................................  ..................................................  .............................

**κλουβι N.8 =>* RED MOSAIC ( O MAGGAS x LAVRA ) (5 eggs )  (*Ημ πρωτου αυγου 3 / 2 / 15)
*

----------


## eyes lf

σημερα εβαλα μπανιερα για 10 λεπτα , στα 3 ζευγαρακια οπου τα αυγουλακια τους ειναι 13ημερων 
*VIDEO :*
<font size="3">https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...98629782442040


*με τις αβγοτροφες του JK21 και του Gardelius τα καναρινακια μου ειναι ενθουσιασμενα*


*και μετα απο 4 ωρες 
*



εχω και *μια απορεια με τη αβγοτροφη =>* τωρα που θα εχω και μωρακια να σινεχιζω να βαζω *TA επιπροσθετα γυρη, κτλ ... 
AVIFAUNA vitamins ?????*

----------


## mrsoulis

τί να πω... επαγγελματική δουλεια για πρώτη φορά και μαλιστα πολύ μεγαλη επιτυχία στις γέννες... θα με κάνεις να ντρέπομαι να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και να μιλήσω για τα δικά μου πρώτα ζευγαρώματα...

----------


## eyes lf

σινεχιζω..... 
*κλουβι N.3 =>* AGATE OPAL SILVER ( ASPROULIS X ASPROULA ) (*πρωτο αυγο σημερα*  :Love0034:   )
 

*..................................................  .........................

**κλουβι N.7 =>* *AGATE RED MOSAIC (O TEMPELHS x FOBITSIARA )* 
εδω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω *τη συμβαινει* ..... *η θυληκια μενει στον πατο του κλουβιου εδω και ενα μηνα*  :: 

*το βιντεο που ακολουθει ειναι πριν λιγες μερες .... * 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...35582074287111

*jk21 => εβαλα τις πατηθρες πισο μερια , κανενας δεν πλισιαζει τα κλουβια εκτος το πενταλεπτο φροντιδας......
 η κατασταση σινεχιζετε .......*

----------


## jk21

Σε αυτα που συμπληρωνονται 13 ημερες ,σε ποιο αυγο καθησε μονιμα για κλωσσημα η καναρα; 

Σε αυτη που ειναι κατω  ,παρε τη φωλια και βαλτη εντελως κατω .Παρατηρησε επισης αν εκει που καθεται συχνα κοιτα σε καποιο γειτονικο κλουβι .Αν ναι ,βαλε οπτικο εμποδιο

----------


## eyes lf

> *Σε αυτα που συμπληρωνονται 13 ημερες ,σε ποιο αυγο καθησε μονιμα για κλωσσημα η καναρα;* 
> 
> Σε αυτη που ειναι κατω  ,παρε τη φωλια και βαλτη εντελως κατω .Παρατηρησε επισης αν *εκει που καθεται συχνα κοιτα σε καποιο γειτονικο κλουβι* .Αν ναι ,βαλε οπτικο εμποδιο


και οι 3 καναρες εκαθησαν για κλωσσημα απο το δευτερο αυγο .....
μμμμμμμμμ ναι κοιτα και τιτιβιζει με το αρσενικο κοινο καναρο ... αυτον τον ζευγαρωσα με 2 κοινες, αχορταγος ειναι  :Love0001: 
θα την κανονισω το πρωι με χαρτονακια να μη τον βλεπει 




> εχω και *μια απορεια με τη αβγοτροφη =>* τωρα που θα εχω και μωρακια να σινεχιζω να βαζω *TA επιπροσθετα γυρη, κτλ ... 
> AVIFAUNA vitamins ?????*


*χορταρακια , λαχανικα  οπου θα εχει μωρα να σταματισω ?*

----------


## jk21

ισως στη διαρκεια της ημερας αυριο να εχεις απο καμμια αφιξη αλλα μαλλον μεθαυριο 


για την θηλυκια σου το μονο που θα πω 


 σημειο 0.45  

χαχαχα

για τα λαχανικα .... να σου πω να δωσεις; εγω ταραξακο ,τσουκνιδα ,πιπερια εχω δωσει και δεν ειχα θεμα .Αλλοι τα φοβουνται και δεν δινουν .Ασε να δωσεις μετα το πενθημερο και θα σαι μια χαρα .Οχι αργοτερα 

δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι καπου εκει οι καρδερινες μου  περυσι θελανε τα φυτρα τους και χλωρο  ... ουτε οτι το περιμενα γιατι σοβαρα χειλη μου το χαν σφυριξει

----------


## mrsoulis

αντε με το καλό να δούμε και φωτορεπορτάζ... να ζηλέψουμε....

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχα Δέσπω να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Μπράβο Δέσπω, υπέροχα πουλιά!

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες, καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## eyes lf

*
*Καλημερα 
Το πρωτο πουλακι εσκασε σημερα στης 6,00 το πρωι !!!!
και το δευτερο της ιδιας φωλιας 3 ωρες αργοτερα  ...... 
*κλουβι Αρ.2 => Αχατες οπαλ κιτρινα (* Λεμονουλης και Λεμονουλα)
*και το βιντεο * https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...99156756583420


 

*..................................................  ..................................................  ..........

και το μεσημερακι στης 12,00 εσκασαν αλλα 2 πουλακια στο κλουβι Αρ.1Α
ΚΟΙΝΑ καναρινακια (Μπαρμπα ΠΕΤΡΟΣ και η chiaro di luna 
video 
* https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...36868361389067

----------


## jk21

Αντε καλη συνεχεια !!! η μαγεια και συγχρονως ευθυνη αρχισε !!!

----------


## XRTSS

Μπραβο!!! Καλη συνεχεια. Με το καλο να σκασουν και τα υπολοιπα αυγα με υγιη πουλακια!!!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο ολα στο κλαρι

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν!!!! να βγουν οπως τα εχεις ονειρευτει και να τα χαρεις για πολλα χρονια!

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπράβο χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα... Καλη συνέχεια και προσοχή... Όλα κατ´ ευχήν!

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα , το καλυτερο θεαμα για να ξεκινησεις την μερα σου !
Μπραβο να σου ζησουν !

----------


## geo_ilion

ομορφες εικονες για πολλες φωτογραφιες   :: 
 να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρουλια σου καλη συνεχεια στα ζευγαρακια

----------


## stefos

Μπράβο ! Καλη συνέχεια να μεγαλώσουν γρήγορα!

----------


## mrsoulis

τι έγινε πως πάνε οι γέννες όλα καλα;

----------


## eyes lf

¨καλησπερα σας!!! 
τα νεα μας σημερα εχουν και καλα αλλα εχουν και δισαριστα 
αρχιζω με τα ευχαριστα  :Love0040: 
τα μωρακια σινεχεζουν να εκολαυονται στα ζευγαρακια 
*ΑΧΑΤΗΣ ΟΠΑΛ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ και το ζευγαρακι κοινα* (4 μωρακια το καθενα και απο ενα αβγο αναμενετε να εκολαυουν  αυριο )
*οι γονοις τους ειναι αψογει* τα ταιζουν και τα φροντιζουν αρκετα καλα 
(τους προσφερω φρεσκες σπιτισιες αβγοτροφες με επιπροσθετο φρεσκο βρασμενο αβγο, ποσοτητα  επαρκεια και παντα φρεσκια με αλλαγη εντος της ημερας οπος και νερακι  πεντακαθαρο
*φ**ρεσκα βοτανα,χορταρακια ,λαχανικα δεν εδωσα ακομα ειπα να περιμενω 4 με 5 μερες  
*
*τα πρωτα 2 μωρακια μας απο τα ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΜΟΣΑΙΚΑ γεννηθηκαν σημερα το μεσημερι (εδω ηταν 5 αβγα τα 3 ασπορα )
*

*ενα σημερινο βιντεο με το ταισμα νεοσους στη φωλια   
*https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...73726888791688
*
και ενα βιντεο με τα σημερινα (μερικων ωρων μωρακια του RED MOSAIC ζευγαριου
* https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...16564652457068


*τα δισαριστα νεα ειναι απο 2 ζευγαρακια :
**1) red factor* *(5 αβγα* 19 ημερων και τα 5 *ασπορα*) 
*2)* απο το δευτερο *κοινο θηλυκο (4 αβγα* 18 ημερων και τα 4 *ασπορα* )
*πετακσα τα αβγα μετα απο ωοσκοπιση εχθες* με βοηθεια απο εναν φιλο μας εκτροφεα 
*φυσικα πιστευω οτι  τα ασπορα αυγα ηταν απο δικο μου λαθος μαλλον ειχα βιαστη εβαλα φωλιες τισ στρωσαν απο τη πρωτη μερα και αργισα να ενοσω τα ζευγαρια με αποτελεσμα να κανουν αβγα απο το προτο 24ωρο της ενοσης 
*φοβιθικα να κανω Ωοσκοπιση μιπος κανω ζημια αλλα διστιχος η ζημια εγινε  :Anim 63: 

εβγαλα τις φωλιες .....*ειναι καλα να ξεκουραστουν αυτα τα ζευγαρακια ? η να βαλω αμεσος νεες φωλιες ?

*
*ακομα ενα δισαριστο νεο απο το ζευγαρακι ΑΧΑΤΕΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΜΟΣΑΙΚΑ (Η ΘΗΛΥΚΙΑ ΕΙΑΝΙ ΑΡΟΣΤΗ λεπτομεριες* θα διαβασετε σε αυτο το  αρθρο =>   *Θηλυκο καναρινι χανει την ισορροπια του http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...882#post707882*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο βρε Δέσποινα !!!
Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά σου και εύχομαι να τα δείς όοολα στο κλαδί !!!
 ::

----------


## mrsoulis

Για πρωτη φορα μια χαρα τα πας μακαρι να εχουμε και οι υπολοιποι πρωταρηδες την επιτυχία σου... καλα κανεις και παρατηρεις τα λάθη που κάνεις και καλο ειναι να τα κρατας και σε σημειώσεις για να μην τα επαναλάβεις στο μέλλον... εισαι πολυ οργανωμένη και ίσως ήδη το κάνεις... το αναφέρω όμως γιατι από εμπειρία τώρα μπορεί να σου φαίνεται ότι κάτι είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρο αλλα σε ένα χρόνο ειναι απίστευτο τι μπορεί να έχεις ξεχάσει...

καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο ευχομαι να εχουν ολα καλη ανάπτυξη και το αρρωστουλι καλη ανάρρωση

----------


## eyes lf

*καλησπερα σας 
σας παρακαλώ μπορεί κάποιος να μου απάντηση σε αυτό....*




> *τα δισαριστα νεα ειναι απο 2 ζευγαρακια :
> **1) red factor* *(5 αβγα* 19 ημερων και τα 5 *ασπορα*) 
> *2)* απο το δευτερο *κοινο θηλυκο (4 αβγα* 18 ημερων και τα 4 *ασπορα* )
> *πετακσα τα αβγα μετα απο ωοσκοπιση εχθες* με βοηθεια απο εναν φιλο μας εκτροφεα 
> *φυσικα πιστευω οτι τα ασπορα αυγα ηταν απο δικο μου λαθος μαλλον ειχα βιαστη εβαλα φωλιες τισ στρωσαν απο τη πρωτη μερα και αργισα να ενοσω τα ζευγαρια με αποτελεσμα να κανουν αβγα απο το προτο 24ωρο της ενοσης 
> *φοβιθικα να κανω Ωοσκοπιση μιπος κανω ζημια αλλα διστιχος η ζημια εγινε 
> 
> εβγαλα τις φωλιες .....*ειναι καλα να ξεκουραστουν αυτα τα ζευγαρακια ? η να βαλω αμεσος νεες φωλιες ?
> *

----------


## G.T

πως να ξεκουραστουν?σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης νομιζω το καλυτερο ειναι να μεινουν μαζι και να περιμενεις την επομενη γεννα.....ετσι κι αλλιως μεχρι 3 γεννες εισαι καλα.....το να ξεκουραστουν νομιζω ειναι διαδικασια μεγαλη χωρις λογο....εγω δεν θα το εκανα.....

----------


## bkourou

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρούλια σου !! Καλή συνέχεια .....!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Τελικά Δέσποινα πόσα ειναι τα μικρά σου μέχρι στιγμής;

----------


## eyes lf

> Τελικά Δέσποινα πόσα ειναι τα μικρά σου μέχρι στιγμής;



Αντωνη εχω χασει τον λογαριασμο  ::  ::  δεν προλαμβαινω να γεμιζω αβγοτροφη για τα μικρα ...  :Happy0065:  :Youpi:  :Love0001: 


Καλησπερα σας ....
οπος σας ειχα αναφερει σε προγουμενο ποστ ειχα αποτιχια με ασπορα αυγα σε 2 ζευγαρακια... προχορισαμε για δευτερη φωλια,ελπιζοντας και ευχοντας να τα καταφερουμε .... 
Τα ζευγαρακια ειναι 
*1) ζευγαρακι κοινα καναρινια* εχουμε 4 αυγα *η εποαση ξεκινισε με το 4ο αυγο στης 1 μαρτιου* αναμενετε η εκολαψη τους στης 14 Μαρτιου
*2) ζευγαρακι κοκκινου παραγοντα* εχουμε 4 αυγα *η εποαση ξεκινισε με το 4ο αυγο στης 3 Μαρτιου* αναμενετε η εκολαψη τους στης 16 Μαρτιου
*να τονισω οτι σε αυτα τα ζευγαρακια εκανα την πρωτη μου προσπαθια αντικατασταση των αυγων με πλαστικα 
ελπιζω να μην εκανα και καμια βλακια*  :Ashamed0005: ..... ειχα  :: το αρθρο του jk21  *Η φύλαξη και επώαση των αυγών 
Τ*ο πρωι κατα τησ 8 ωρα ΛΟΙΠΟΝ μολις γεννουσαν τα αυγα, τα επερνα με τη πλαστικη λαβιδα ,τα τοποθετουσα σε πλαστικα κουτακια με σπορους , προσεχοντας να ειναι η μητη του αυγου βιθησμενη στους σπορους και τα φηλαγα σε δροσερο χορο χορης καμια αντιλιψη απο τον ηλιο ...  θερμοκρασια 14 με 18 βαθμους. Γυριζα τα αυγα απο πλευρα σε πλευρα 2 φορες τη μερα, με το 4ο αυγο τους εβαζα τα αλλα 3 που ειχα παρει ....  *οι καναρες μου δεν καταλαβανε οτι κλοσουσαν πλαστικα της πρωτες 3 μερες .... τα αποδεχτικαν με ευχααριστιση και ετσι με ενθαριναν να το κανω τακτικα με ολα τα υπολιπα ζευγαρακια ....*


στο επομενο ποστ μου θα σας ενιμεροσω  αναλιτικα και με πολλες φοτο και βιντεο για τα υπολιπα ζευγαρακια και τα υπεροχα μορακια τους .... ειναι μια γλυκα ολα τους    :Jumping0044: 


* Η φύλαξη  των αυγών*

----------


## mrsoulis

Αντε λοιπον να δουμε καμια φωτογραφια να παρουμε θαρρος!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Με το καλοοοο !!!!  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## XRTSS

Aντε με το καλο!!!!

----------


## eyes lf

καλημερα σας 
ξεκινω την ενιμερωση σας με αποσπαζματα απο προηγομενα ποστ και αλλα αρθρα για να ειναι συγκεντρομενα σε αυτο το αρθρο ...να μη χριαστω να τα ψαχνω σε μελλοντικο σταδιο .... αλλα και για μελοι και μη που παρακολουθουν την προσπαθια μου 

*η αρχικη θηλυκια αχατης κοκκινο μωσαικο παραμενει αροστουλα* *Θηλυκο καναρινι χανει την ισορροπια του*


αποκτησα αλλη θηλυκια για ζευγαρωμα με τον αρσενικο... μετα απο προτιμασια και καραντινα ενα μηνα, προχορισε στο ζευγαρωμα στο κλουβι αρ.7 εστρωσε τη φωλια της και εχει 5 αυγα 




> οπος σας ειχα αναφερει σε προγουμενο ποστ ειχα αποτιχια με ασπορα αυγα σε 2 ζευγαρακια... προχορισαμε για δευτερη φωλια,ελπιζοντας και ευχοντας να τα καταφερουμε .... 
> Τα ζευγαρακια ειναι 
> *1) ζευγαρακι κοινα καναρινια* εχουμε 4 αυγα *η εποαση ξεκινισε με το 4ο αυγο στης 1 μαρτιου* αναμενετε η εκολαψη τους στης 14 Μαρτιου
> *2) ζευγαρακι κοκκινου παραγοντα* εχουμε 4 αυγα *η εποαση ξεκινισε με το 4ο αυγο στης 3 Μαρτιου* αναμενετε η εκολαψη τους στης 16 Μαρτιου


*3) ζευγαρακι αχατης κοκκινο μωσαικο* εχουμε 5 αυγα *η εποαση ξεκινισε με το 4ο αυγο στης 5 Μαρτιου* αναμενετε η εκολαψη τους στης 18 Μαρτιου




> *να τονισω οτι σε αυτα τα ζευγαρακια εκανα την πρωτη μου προσπαθια αντικατασταση των αυγων με πλαστικα 
> ελπιζω να μην εκανα και καμια βλακια* ..... ειχα το αρθρο του jk21 *Η φύλαξη και επώαση των αυγών 
> Τ*ο πρωι κατα τησ 8 ωρα ΛΟΙΠΟΝ μολις γεννουσαν τα αυγα, τα επερνα με τη πλαστικη λαβιδα ,τα τοποθετουσα σε πλαστικα κουτακια με σπορους , προσεχοντας να ειναι η μητη του αυγου βιθησμενη στους σπορους και τα φηλαγα σε δροσερο χορο χορης καμια αντιλιψη απο τον ηλιο ... θερμοκρασια 14 με 18 βαθμους. Γυριζα τα αυγα απο πλευρα σε πλευρα 2 φορες τη μερα, με το 4ο αυγο τους εβαζα τα αλλα 3 που ειχα παρει .... *οι καναρες μου δεν καταλαβανε οτι κλοσουσαν πλαστικα της πρωτες 3 μερες .... τα αποδεχτικαν με ευχααριστιση και ετσι με ενθαριναν να το κανω τακτικα με ολα τα υπολιπα ζευγαρακια ....*
> 
> *Η φύλαξη των αυγών*






> συμφονα με το αρθρο *Οδηγός Ωοσκόπησης* εκανα ΕΧΘΕς το βραδυ τη πρωτη μου ωοσκοπηση σε 3 φωλιες 
> *1η φωλια 4 αυγα* το θηλυκο ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει με το *4ο αυγο στης 1 Μαρτιου* 
> *2η φωλια 4 αυγα* το θηλυκο ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει με το *4ο αυγο στης 3 Μαρτιου*
> *3η φωλια 5 αυγα* το θηλυκο ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει με το *4ο αυγο στης 5 Μαρτιου** 
> 
> αυτο που ειδα ολα τα αυγουλακια εχουν κοκκινη μαζα και φλεβες μαλλον ειναι γονιμα 
> εκτος ενα διαφανη στη 3η φωλια.... 
> **το βιντεο της πρωτης μου Ωοσκοπηση .....θα χαρω να μου πειτε εαν τα καταφερα και καταλαβα τη ειδα*  
> *https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...207351520461 3
> ...


ακομα ενα αποσπασμα που θεορω χρισιμο ειναι η καθαριοτιτα των κλουβιων μου ....
καθιμερηνα η ποτιστρες πλαινοτε με βουρτσακι, νερο ζεστο και σαπουνι, συμπλιρονοτε με φρεσκο νερακι 
απος και ολες η αυγοθηκες πριν καθε χριση, η ταιστρες πλαινοντε μια φορα τη εβδομαδα, η σχαρες μολισ τισ δω λιγο λερομενες καθαριζονται πιο συχνα .... 
*το Υπόστρωμα-υγιεινής-κλουβιού-καναρινιού 
*



> *στη Κυπρο   ολα τα προιντα ειναι πιο ακρηβα !!!* τα 15 κιλα πελλετ τα εφερα με 12 ευρω 
> 4 πατους 90αρια και 4 πατους 60αρια σχεδον μου εμηνε στο σακι 3 κιλα στη πρωτη εφαρμογη ... 
> καθαριζω μια φορα τη εβδομαδα οπου συμπλιρονω με καμια δυο χουφτες σε καθε συρταρι 
> και αφου μπορω να το καθαρισω γιατι να το πεταξω .... δεν μπορω να βλεπω τα συρταρια και της σχαρες λερομενα ,, και μη ξεχνας δεν ειναι εκτροφειο η εξοτερικο χορο να μηνει περαν της εβδομαδας ακαθαριστα ... ειναι στο καθιστικο του σπιτιου ... η γιαγια μου ελεγε η καθαριοτητα ειναι μιση αρχοντια





> στον δευτερο μηνα εφαρμογης πελλετς με σχαρα, σε εσωτερικο χορο, *ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη !!! 
> *καθαριζω το πελλετ μια φορα την εβδομαδα , τα κλουβια πεντακαθαρα 
> κατασκευασα ενα κοσκινο απο ξυλο (4τεμ 10x40) και μια πλαστικη σιτα για τον καθαρισμου του πελλετ απο κουτσουλιες, τσοφλια απο σπορους και τα λεπτα ρουκανιδια που διμιουργουντε 
> σας το παροθσιαζω με φωτο 
> 
> *το κοσκινο
> *
> 
> *λερομενο σιρταρι 
> ...

----------


## alex1974

Και εγώ απο πέρυσι μόνο πελλετ χρησιμοποιώ και ειμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος .
βεβαια στο ποσό λερωμένα ειναι ή όχι ειναι ανάλογα και το πουλί μαζί με τις τροφες
εγω τα αλλάζω όλα γιατι οι κουτσουλιές απο αυγο-Ατγοτροφη-γύρη κτλ μου κάνουν χάλια το πελλετ
ασε τα νερά......
καλη συνέχεια σου εύχομαι

----------


## eyes lf

οσον αφορα τη διαροφη του κοπαδιου μου *στο βασικο μηγμα φανικε πως περιειχε rap seed ...* *


*
*
 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από jk21 
η τροφη εναι τιγκα και σε μαυρο rape seed και σε κοκκινο rubsen (λιγοτερο αυτο ) και δεν υπαρχει καθολου ραπανακι .Ακομα και στο εξτρα μιγμα rape seed ειναι .... 

Ευτυχως η θηλυκια μας ,μπορει να εχει τα προβληματα της ,αλλα φαινεται εχει και μυαλο .... και τα μπισκοτα πολυτελειας αφηνει (vam pellets ) και το μαυρο πολυαγαπημενο μου σπορακι και το καφεκοκκινο ξαδερφακι του που εχω τα ιδια αισθηματα



Δημητρη ,ευτυχως οχι μονο η αροστουλα εχει μυαλο αλλα ολο το κοπαδι δεν το τρωι το ραπ σεεδ 

στο βασικο μιγμα μου λιπον εκανα καπια μετατροπη για να το φερω σε οσο καλητερες αναλογιες (μεχρι να τελιοσει η ποσοτιτα που ειχα αγορασει αρχες Γεναρη ) ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΧΩ λιγοτερο απο ενα κιλο 
=> versel laga premium καθε 775γρ προσθετω 
70γρ βρωμι,
100γρ περιλλα ασπρι, 
55γρ καναβουρι 
και αποχταει αυτη τη μορφη 

.................................................. ..................................

οι εξτρα σποροι 2 φορες τη εβδομαδα σε ξεχοριστη ταιστρα 1κ.γ μεζουρα
2 μερη CAMELINA ,
1 μερος CHIA ,
1 μερος ραδικι ,
1 μερος περιλα, 
1/2 μερος σουσαμι,
1/2 μεροςρεπανακι,
1/2 μεροςπαπαρουνο σπορο





 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από eyes lf 
ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε ολους οσους με βοηθησαν ....
Επιτελουσ και ο μεγαλητερος λιγο σε διαστασης καθαριστης σπορων σε λιτουργεια 
στο βιντεο η ποσοτητα ειναι απο 20 ταιστρες (20 κουταλακια μεσουρα)... μετα το καθαρισμα εμιναν μονο 3 κουταλακια καθαρους σπορους
τα καναρινακια μου εμαθαν και τρωνε σχεδον ολους τους σπορους εκτοσ απο ενα ζευγαρακι (το πιο νεο στο κοπαδι μου)

βιντεο ο καθαριστης σε λιτουργεια 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...134397325150 8





Τα τσοφλια και το ραπ σεεδ 



καθαροι σποροι 3 κουταλακια απο 20 ταιστρες .... 







ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΕΣ 
Για να εχω οσο καλητερα μπορω τα προτυπα της καθε ρατσας σε χροματιζμους ταιζω τα καναρινια μου  διαφορες συνταγες του jk21 και αλλα μελοι του φορουμ  

τη nestting eggfood σε 3 εκδοχες (ουδετερη,κιτριμη,κοκκινη) Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς



σε εκτακτη αναγκη χριαστικα και τη Συνταγή για κρέμα νεοσσών



 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από eyes lf 
υπηρξε η αναγκη μιας τετοιας συνταγης.... εσωσαμε τον Μπενγιαμην !!!
ευχαριστω Δημητρη !!!!

βιντεο ταιζμα του Μπενγιαμην με τη κρεμα 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...324574089769 1



2 κουταλιες ανθους ορυζης Γιωτης 
1 μονο μπισκοτο πτι μπερ 
Εβρασα ενα αυγο 12 λεπτα και τον κροκο τον πατησα με πηρουνι σε τηγανι αντικολλητικο (στην αρχη με δυνατη φωτια και μετα μολις ζεσταθηκε με χαμηλη ) και συνεχιζα πανω στο τηγανι το ανακατεμα ,ωστε συντομα αφυδατωθηκε και εγινε σχεδον σαν σκονη 
ο αγνος κροκος αυγου ,δινει οτι πρωτεινη θελουμε 
προσθεσα και καποια πολυβιταμινη που εχω(ελαχιστη στο μικρο δειγμα που εφτιαξα ) 
εβαλε και λιγη γυρη , με τον πολυκοφτη 





.................................................. .................

για Ουδετερη αυγοτροφη αυγοψομο 45 λεπτα σε 170 βαθμους Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος



250γρ αλευρη ολικης αλεσης
4 ασπραδια αυγου
20μλ ελειολαδο
20μλ σισαμολαδο
50μλ γαλα
1 κ.γ πεκινγ παουντερ
1/2 κ.γ σοδα
1/2 κ.γ μελι
1/2 ριγανη 






θριματιζω 100γρ αυγοψωμο και προσθετω ακομα
1 κ.γ γυρη
1 κ.γ ταραξακο
1 κ.γ απο το μιγμα εξτρα σπορους (καμελινα.τσια,ραδικι,....
1 κ.γ τσοφλια αυγου αλεσμενα 
1/2 κ.γ μιγμα βοτανα του jk21 
1/2 κ.γ Brazil nuts
1/2 κ.γ Αγκαθη Μαριας αλεσμενο 
1/2 κ.γ κινοα
1/2 κ.γ ριγανη
5 γμ κοκκαλο σουπιας αλεσμενο 
 








5μλ νερο για να διαλισω τη βιταμηνη ή και τη σπιρουλινα 
ενα ασπραδι το λιγοτερο ζυγηζει (40γρ) απο βρασμενο αυγο   





**

.................................................. ...........................................

για ΚΙΤΡΙΝΗ αυγοτροφη / κιτρινο αυγοψομο 45 λεπτα σε 170 βαθμους
Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )


 
150γρ αλευρη σιτου (βαζω σκλυρο χωριατικο)
200γρ αλευρη βρωμης
150γρ αλευρη καλαμποκιου (κιτρινο)
1 κ.γ πεκινγ παουντερ
1 κ.γ μελι
10 ασπραδια αυγων
50μλ ελαιολαδο
100μλ γαλα 
εγχυμα καλεντουλας (2 κ.σ καλεντουλα σε 20μλ ζεστο νερο για 10λεπτα να βγαλουν κιτρινο χρομα) 
θριματιζω 100γρ αυγοψωμο και προσθετω ακομα 
1κ.σ τριμενα αποξηραμενα πεταλα καλεντουλας
1 κ.γ γυρη
1 κ.γ ταραξακο
1 κ.γ μιγμα εξτρα σπορους (καμελινα.τσια,ραδικι,....
1 κ.γ τσοφλια αυγου αλεσμενα 
1/2 κ.γ μιγμα βοτανα του jk21 
1/2 κ.γ Brazil nuts
1/2 κ.γ Αγκαθη Μαριας αλεσμενο 
1/2 κ.γ κινοα
1/2 κ.γ ριγανη
5 γμ κοκκαλο σουπιας αλεσμενο 
5μλ νερο για να διαλισω τη βιταμηνη ή και τη σπιρουλινα
ενα ασπραδι απο βρασμενο αυγο


.................................................. ................................

για Κοκκινη αυγοτροφη / κοκκινο αυγοψομο 45 λεπτα σε 170 βαθμους
Αυγοτροφή Gardelius. 
με επιπροσθετα οτι ειναι με κοκκινα γραμματα* 

*300 ml Αλεύρι σίτου (σκληρό τύπου χωριάτικο)
200 ml Πολέντα 
200 ml Ρυζάλευρο
200 ml Γάλα 
8 Αυγά
1 + 1/2 Baking Powder
2 Πορτοκάλια (ξύσμα) και 50μλ απο το χημο τους
70 ml Ελαιόλαδο
1 κ.γ. Ρίγανη 
1 κ.γ. Θυμάρι*
*1 κ.γ. Μελι
3 κ.γ Σουμακ
3 κ.γ Παπρικα 
3 κ.γ κοκκινη πιπερια αποξεραμενη 
3 κ.γ πολτο ντοματας 
1 καροτο τριμενο 

θριματιζω 100γρ αυγοψωμο και προσθετω ακομα 
1 κ.γ γυρη
1 κ.γ ταραξακο
1 κ.γ μιγμα εξτρα σπορους (καμελινα.τσια,ραδικι,....
1 κ.γ τσοφλια αυγου αλεσμενα 
1/2 κ.γ μιγμα βοτανα του jk21 
1/2 κ.γ Brazil nuts
1/2 κ.γ Αγκαθη Μαριας αλεσμενο 
1/2 κ.γ κινοα
1/2 κ.γ ριγανη
5 γμ κοκκαλο σουπιας αλεσμενο**οταν θα τη προσφαιρω στα 2 κοκκινα καναρινακια μου ραντιζω πσιχουλα απο τη βιταμηνη  
λιγο ασπραδι απο βρασμενο αυγο και οτι χρωμα θελουν ας γινουν 


**
αποδοχη .... 1000000000%  σε ολες τις συνταγες !!!!
chapeau bas jk21 !!! ευχαριστω  σ'ολα τα μελοι του φορουμ !!!!

** 


και μετα ...μονο τσοφλια αφηνουν!!!!


*

----------


## jk21

Εγω τωρα τι να πω ; ειναι μια ψυχη και αυτη νησιωτικη που μου λεγε ,εγω εχω κανει περισσοτερο απο σενα τα διαφορα που χεις γραψει κατα καιρους ... Απλα θα πω οτι η Δεσποινα μας εφαγε και τους δυο ...

Καλη συνεχεια !!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Πραγματικα την παρακολουθώ από την αρχη της προσπάθειας της και απο τα πρωτα της ποσταρίσματα... μερικες φορες εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν ειναι μια γυναικα αλλα ολοκληρη ομάδα... στγχαρητήρια και πολλα μπραβο... θα σε παρακαλέσω κάτι όμως... μη τα γραφεις όλα γιατι εμας τους νεους μας κομπλάρεις... :winky:

----------


## kostaskirki

Πολλα πολλα μπραβο Δεσποινα! Μα πολλα ομως!!

----------


## wild15

Οσα μπραβο και να πω δεν φτανουν!!!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## eyes lf

> Πολλα πολλα μπραβο Δεσποινα! Μα πολλα ομως!!






> Οσα μπραβο και να πω δεν φτανουν!!!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!!




καλημερα σας 
*σας ευχαριστω ολους* για τα καλα λογια σας και το θαρος (κουραγιο) που μου διχνετε , αυτο με ενθαρινει να συνεχιζω αφοβα διοτι ειστε διπλα μου σε οτι χριαστω ....





> Εγω τωρα τι να πω ; ειναι μια ψυχη και αυτη νησιωτικη που μου λεγε ,εγω εχω κανει περισσοτερο απο σενα τα διαφορα που χεις γραψει κατα καιρους ... Απλα θα πω οτι *η Δεσποινα μας εφαγε και τους δυο ...
> *
> Καλη συνεχεια !!!!


Δημητρη,  :Happy0062:  η Δεσποινα εχει ακομα πολλα να μαθει... χριαζετε αρκετη τροφη για να μεγαλωση .... *η τροφη ειναι η μελετη και η μαθηση* .... και ολα *αυτα ειναι εδω, μαζι σας, κοντα σας και με την επιμελεια σας στο φορουμ* .... *οτι κανω και πετιχενω το οφηλω σε εσας !!! σας ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ...*  :Ashamed0005: 




> Πραγματικα την παρακολουθώ από την αρχη της προσπάθειας της και απο τα πρωτα της ποσταρίσματα... μερικες φορες εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν ειναι μια γυναικα αλλα ολοκληρη ομάδα... στγχαρητήρια και πολλα μπραβο... θα σε παρακαλέσω κάτι όμως... μη τα γραφεις όλα γιατι εμας τους νεους μας κομπλάρεις...


Αντωνη, ειμαι μια *γυναικα που λατρευη τα καναρινια*, *η ομαδα μου ειναι ο συζηγος μου και τα παιδια μου* τα μικροτερα ειναι 13 και 10 χρονων ολο και κατι βοηθουν 
η ευθηνη,η παρακολουθηση,η φροντιδα,η διατροφη και  η επιμελεια των καναρινιων μας ειναι δικια μου... 

μη με παρακαλας να μη τα γραφω ολα!!! μη κομπλαρης καθολου!!
*τα γραφω για να τα εχω μαζεμενα ολα τα χρισημα θεματα σε ενα αρθρο*,να μη τα ψαχνω δεξια αριστερα...
 ειμαι συγουρη οτι *θα τα χριαστω στο μελλον* οχι μονο εγω αλλα ισος και αρκετα μελοι ... 
ισος χριαστει *να γινουν καπιες διορθοσης σε λαθοι που ειχα και εχω κανει ...*.
γιάυτο τα γραφω ....



*back to my topic πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη* που αμελισα λιγες μερες να σας ενιμεροσω για ζευγαρακια μου και τα μικρα τους ... 
θα ξεκινισω με το ποιο *επιγων θεμα που σινεβει σημερα το πρωι ....* το ειδαμε και αυτο για να μαθαινουμε !!!
* 
ΣΤΟ κλουβι Αρ.8 ειναι τα RED MOSAIC* ζευγαρωσαν προς τα τελοι του Γενναρη εκαναν 5 αυγα (3 ασπορα) και 2 γεννηθηκαν στης 19 και 20 Φεβραρη 
αργοτερα θα ανεβασω λιγες φωτο του ζευγαριου αυτου και των μικρων τους ....
*στη 14η μερα η καναρα επσαχνε νημα*, της εβαλα δευτερη εσωτερικη φωλια και νημα, στη αλλη μερια της ζευγαρωστρας αλλα δεν την εστρωνε με τιποτα ... ειχε και αρκετο βατευμα ...
αφερεσα το νημα της παλλιας φωλιας και αφησα μονο τη τσοχα για να εχουν ευριχορο χορο τα 2 μικρα της....

*μεχρι πριν 3 μερες δεν ειχε στρωσει ακομα τη δευτερη φωλια εδιοξε τα 2 μωρακια εξω απο τη πρωτη φωλια και εκατσε μεσα* μετα απο μιση ωρα *βρηκα ενα αυγο* το πηρα και εβαλα πλαστικο . (μονο τσοχα  ακομα)
*χοριγησα αμεσος Ασβεστιο στη ποτιστρα* οπως κανω παντα με το που βλεπω πρωτο αυγο.. 
ηρθε και *το δευτερο αυγο εχθες* το πηρα,και αλαξα τη *ποτιστρα με φρεσκο νερο* .... αστροτη η φωλια .. της εβαλα εγω νημα μεσα και βαμβακι για να αρχιση να στονει .. 
*σημερα ηρθε τριτο αυγο* στη προσπαθια μου να το παρω τ*ο αυγο εσπασε μεσα στη αστροτη φωλια* τ*ο κιφελος του αυγου ηταν πολλη λεπτο και μαλακο* σε συνγριση με ολα τα αλλα αυγα που εχω παρει απο της αλλες μου καναρες  
χοριγησα ξανα *αμεσος ασβεστιο  στη ποτηστρα αλλα της εδοσα και στο στομα απευθειας με το σταγονομετρο* 
συνφωνα με το προγραμα που ακολουθω σημερα εχω 
το βασικο μηγμα, εξτρα σπορους, μηλο και την *αυγοτροφη με το PROVIT-B 
*

----------


## mparoyfas

τι να πω , τι να γράψω , ο σεβασμός είναι κάτι που ο άνθρωπος κερδίζει με τις πράξεις του , τα φιλιά μου στην μεγαλόνησο !

το άριστα είναι λίγο για να χαρακτηρίσει τις προσπάθειες σου! συνέχισε έτσι, ανυπομονώ να διαβάζω το θέμα σου!

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα δωσε πολυβιταμινη να εχει και βιτ d3 για λιγες μερες .Να απορροφηθει καλα το ασβεστιο 


Δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιον το ελεγα αυτες τις ημερες ξανα σε προσωπικη συνομιλια .... τα θηλυκα σχεδον παντα θελουν τον ιδιο ακριβως τοπο για να κανουν νεα φωλια .Μετακινουμε οπως ειναι την παλια διπλα με τα μικρα μαζι (οταν δουμε κινησεις νεας γεννας ) και βαζουμε νεα φωλια στο ιδιο σημειο .Αν ειναι εσωτερικη ,σιγουρα τα μικρα με την παλια διπλα ακριβως και οχι απεναντι ,γιατι θα φυγουν να πανε στη μανα τους .Αν ειναι εξωτερικη ,αναγκαστικα την παμε απεναντι ,εκτος αν εχουμε να βαλουμε εσωτερικη καθαρη με τα μικρα

----------


## mrsoulis

Δεσποινα μόνο προσοχη ηθελα να σου συστήσω όταν πιανεις την καναρα τωρα που ειναι σε φαση γέννας μηπως απο το τρομαγμένο πέταγμα ή την ώρα που την πιανεις εχει ετοιμο κανενα αυγο και της το σπάσεις μέσα της και εχεις άλλα προβλήματα.... βεβαια δεν ξερω και μπορει να ειναι βλακεια αυτο που λέω αλλά το αναφέρω και κάποιος ειδικος ας μας πει αν ισχύει...

----------


## alex1974

Μπράβο σου , ειναι πολύ τυχερά τα πουλιά σου που έχουν έναν άνθρωπο σαν εσένα για να τα φροντίζεις 
Μπραβο σου και πάλι......

----------


## eyes lf

> Δεσποινα δωσε πολυβιταμινη να εχει και βιτ d3 για λιγες μερες .Να απορροφηθει καλα το ασβεστιο 
> 
> 
> Δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιον το ελεγα αυτες τις ημερες ξανα σε προσωπικη συνομιλια .... τα θηλυκα σχεδον παντα θελουν τον ιδιο ακριβως τοπο για να κανουν νεα φωλια .Μετακινουμε οπως ειναι την παλια διπλα με τα μικρα μαζι (οταν δουμε κινησεις νεας γεννας ) και βαζουμε νεα φωλια στο ιδιο σημειο .Αν ειναι εσωτερικη ,σιγουρα τα μικρα με την παλια διπλα ακριβως και οχι απεναντι ,γιατι θα φυγουν να πανε στη μανα τους .Αν ειναι εξωτερικη ,αναγκαστικα την παμε απεναντι ,εκτος αν εχουμε να βαλουμε εσωτερικη καθαρη με τα μικρα



Δημητρη,καθε μερα το πρωι ετιμαζω τη ποσοστητα αυγοτροφης που χριαζομαι για 24 ωρες... στο σημερινο προγραμα *ειναι και η  PROVIT-B  στη αυγοτροφη...* 
πολυβιταμηνη να εχει βιτ D3 εχω τη *AVIFAUNA* και τη *Fertizoon AD3EC*  ποια απο της δυο να βαλω σε συνδιαζμο χωρις επιπλοκες .... να τονισω της *εχω και Calci-LUX στη ποτιστρα* 

πριν διαβασω το ποστ σου με λιγη ωρα ειχα αφαεραισει εντελος τη παλια φωλια (τα μωρακια ειναι 3 μερες τωρα στο κλαδι)... 
εβαλα την νεα φωλια με τσοχα και λιγο νημα με τα 3 πλαστικα αυγα στη θεση της παλιας να δω εαν θα τι στρωσει εως αυριο .. αρχισε να περνει λιγο νημα καθε που σικονετε να φαει...

----------


## jk21

αν δωσεις την φερτιζουν ,μπορει να δοθει μαζι με provit -b 

το calciluc δεν εχει βιτ D3 .βεβαια μαλλον εχεις δωσει αλλες μερες αλλα για καλο και κακο δωσε και σημερα 


στην ηλικια που εχουν ,μια χαρα ειναι και εντος φωλιας .οτι εγραψα ισχυει για μικρα ηλικιας 13 με 18 ημερων που η μανα κανει νεα φωλια

----------


## eyes lf

> αν δωσεις την φερτιζουν ,μπορει να δοθει μαζι με provit -b 
> 
> το calciluc δεν εχει βιτ D3 .βεβαια μαλλον εχεις δωσει αλλες μερες αλλα για καλο και κακο δωσε και σημερα 
> 
> 
> στην ηλικια που εχουν ,μια χαρα ειναι και εντος φωλιας .οτι εγραψα ισχυει για μικρα ηλικιας 13 με 18 ημερων που η μανα κανει νεα φωλια



εδωσα φερτιζοον απο εχθες το βραδυ... σημερα εκανε το τεταρτο αυγο και ηταν καλο , αλλα ακομα δεν εστρωσε τη φωλια μονο στη τσοχα ειναι με λιγο νημα που εβαλα εγω ... της εβαλα και τα αλλα αυγα που ειχα παρει αφου εγηναν 4 στο συνολο 

καλησπερα σας
*έχω μια ερώτηση τι να κάνω ?* 
οπος σας ειχα αναφερει σε προιγουμενο ποστ καπιες  καναρες πιεσσαν τα μωρακια να βγουν απο της φωλιες..., μωρα απο 22 μεχρη 25 ημερων ειναι τωρα .... 
εστρωσαν τη δευτερη φωλια και κλωσσαν απο 4 και  5 αυγα, 
*οι κακουργες οι .....  μανες* * σημερα* *αρχισαν να μαλονουν σινεχια με τα μωρα, τα τσιμπανε και τα κινηγανε οταν πανε διπλατους (στη φωλια που κλωσσουν) ....* δεν λιπουντε τα μωρα τους με τρελαναν.... ακου εκει Κυριε μου και Πλαστη μου να μη θελουν τα μωρα τους ....
εβαλα το καγκελο το ζευγαρι σε μια μερια και τα μωρα στην αλλη .. 
αλλα *τα μωρα σινεχια κλαινε ερχοντε στα κακγελα και μονο οι καιμενοι αρσενικοι τους ταιζουν ολη μερα,* ειμαι *σηγουρη οτι δεν χορτενουν*... (καθε 2 ωρες γεμηζω τις αυγοθηκες (αυγοτρωφη και φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο )στη μερια των γονιων .... 
*τα μωρα μολις αρχισαν να τσιμπανε λιγο μηλο και λιγο φρεσκο βρασμενο αυγο (ακομα δεν τσιμπανε την μαλακια αυγοτροφη ) ... τους εχω βαλει φυσηκα και στη μερια τους διαφορα ...*
πετανε δεν μπωρω να τα βγαλω να τα ταιζω εγω .... θα μου φιγουν μεσα στο σπιτι .... μη γελατε τη βοηθεια σας ζητω !!! 
*τους αρσενικους να τους αφισω με τις μανες οι με τα μωρα ? *   ::  :Confused0007:

----------


## jk21

ειτε τα αρσενικα με τα μικρα και να ταιζουν 100 % ολα τα μικρα και επαρκως (και οι θηλυκιες να παρατηρησεις οτι το ανεχονται και δεν παρατουν τα αυγα ,γιατι μερικες μπορει να το κανουν ) ,ειτε και τα μικρα με ολους τους γονεις αρκει να μην πανε μεσα στη φωλια απουσια της μανας τους και κουτσουλανε τα αυγα .Αν οι μαναδες ειναι εντος φωλιας οταν πλησιαζουν τα μικρα ,δεν εχεις θεμα .Ξερουν αυτες και τα διωχνουν

----------


## mrsoulis

και επειδη σιγουρα θα αναγκαστεις να δωσεις για να μειώσεις λιγο τον πληθυσμό τουλάχιστον να είσαι σίγουρη οτι θα έχουν την απαραίτητη αγάπη και φροντίδα και να μπορείς διακριτικά να το ελέγχεις αυτό...

----------


## alex1974

Να τα χωρισεις μεσα απο το καγκελο μια χαρα θα ειναι και θα τρωνε απο τος γονεις αλλα και θα μαθουν να τρωνε μονα τους ! Οσο για το....."κλαμα" , μωρα ειναι ακομα !!!! Μην ανησυχεις ολα μια χαρα θα πανε

----------


## mrsoulis

Δεσποινα καλημερα... σε χασαμε στο θεμα σου... τι γινεται τελικα με τα ζευγαρακια σου; πληθυναν και δε σου μενει δευτερολεπτο να μπεις να γραψεις;   :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Δέσπω για την αξιέπαινη φετινή προσπάθεια σου.  ::

----------


## eyes lf

Καλησπερα στη ποιο ωραια παρεα !!!!
τι να γραψω και τη να μη γραψω.... θα σας ενιμεροσω για τα νεα της αναπαραγωγης μου 

*η πρωτη γεννα*  με 8 ζευγαρακια 
συνολο 38 αυγα =>> 16 ασπορα, 1 νεκρο λιγων ημρων, 21 υγεστατα μωρακια  :Happy0065: 
.................................
*δευτερη γεννα* με 9 ζευγαρακια
συνολο 44 αυγα =>> 4 ασπορα, *15 νεκρα λιγων ημρων,2 νεκρα μεσα στα αυγα,* :redface:  6 αυγα εγιναν ομελετα στον πατο του κλουβιου στην προσπαθια μου να καθαρισω το κλουβι επεσε η φωλια με τα 6  :Evilgrin0007:  ... επεζησαν 17 υγεστατα μωρακια δοξα τον ΘΕΟ !!!
............................
*τριτη γεννα* με τα 9 ζευγαρακια σχεδον ολες η φωλιες ειχαν  αυγα με νεκρους νεοσους και οσα γενιθικαν πεθαναν σε ηλικια μικροτερη των 7 ημερων ..... *αυτη τη στιγμη εχω μονο 8 μωρακια μεταξη  των 9 ημερων και 2 ημερων σε διαφορες φωλιε*ς ελπιζω να επιζισουν 

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΑ τακτικα τον  jk21 μεσον του facebook ... ελεξα τα κλουβια και τις φωλιες δεν εχουν ειχνος ψειρας !!!!
καλεσα τον κτινιατρο της γειτονιας να παρει διγμα κουτσουλιες αλλα διστιχος δεν .... 
μου σιστισε το PROMOCRIA EXTRA (avison) εδω και 5 μερες το πινουν τα ζευγαρακια και τα μωρακια στις φωλιες μαζι με το ριγανελεο OREGO-STIM

----------


## jk21

http://www.avizoon.pt/site/ficheiros...extra_orni.pdf




> Oxolinato de sódio ..................................................  ...... 7.500 mg Espiramicina......................................  ............................... 5.000 mg


συμπλεγμα βιταμινων  ,καποιων αμινοξεων και απο φαρμακευτικες ουσιες αυτες 


το οξολονικο δεν το και πολυ σε εκτιμηση ... πολυ παλια κινολονη 

τη σπιραμυκινη δεν την ηξερα .δεν εχω γνωμη .Ειπα ομως την Δεσποινα να κανει οτι της πει ο γιατρος  

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB/...C500015984.pdf

----------


## eyes lf

> *τριτη γεννα* με τα 9 ζευγαρακια σχεδον ολες η φωλιες ειχαν  αυγα με νεκρους νεοσους και οσα γενιθικαν πεθαναν σε ηλικια μικροτερη των 7 ημερων ..... *αυτη τη στιγμη εχω μονο 8 μωρακια μεταξη  των 9 ημερων και 2 ημερων σε διαφορες φωλιε*ς ελπιζω να επιζισουν 
> 
> ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΑ τακτικα τον  jk21 μεσον του facebook ... ελεξα τα κλουβια και τις φωλιες δεν εχουν ειχνος ψειρας !!!!
> καλεσα τον κτινιατρο της γειτονιας να παρει διγμα κουτσουλιες αλλα διστιχος δεν .... 
> μου σιστισε το PROMOCRIA EXTRA (avison) εδω και 5 μερες το πινουν τα ζευγαρακια και τα μωρακια στις φωλιες μαζι με το ριγανελεο OREGO-STIM


καλησπερα σας
να πω δοξα τον ΘΕΕΟ τα 8 μωρακια ΖΟΥΝ και βγηκαν απο τις φωλιες !!!! 
*τα 6 απο αυτα ειναι υγεις* 
*τα αλλα 2(ειναι αδελφακια 18 με 19 ημερων) εχουν καποια ασθενεια που προσπαθω να την πολεμισω (το ενα φουσκομενο στο αριστερο αυτι , το αλλο φουσκομενο στο δεξι αυτι) ... * κανω αγωγη αντιβιωση σε ολο το κοπαδι για προληψει   
*Νεοσσος με προβλημα στο αυτι*


τα νεα των υποληπων ζευγαριων μου ταραξανε τα νευρα ..... ειχαν μηνει τα τελευτεα 4 ζευγαρια για τη 3η γεννα 
αχατες κοκκινα μωσαικα θα το πω ειταν αχριστο ζευγαρι πρωτη γεννα 4 μωρα μικροτερα των 10 ημερων, μου τα ξεπουπουλιασε η καναρα και ψοφισαν, 2η γεννα δεν καταλαβα πως πεθαναν το ενα πισω απο το αλλο μαλλον ο αρσενικος εκανε τη ζημια αλλα οσπου να τον παρω ειδησει ηταν αργα στη 3η γεννα ο αρσενικος τσιμπουσε τα αυγα και μου εσπασε 2 απο τα 5 τραβουσε και το νημα και το πεταξε εξω απο τη φωλια τον χορισα με καγελο για να γλητοσω τα υπολιπα αλλα η γουρουνα καναρα  παρατησε τα αυγα την 10η μερα επωασης ,πηρα τα αυγα και τα εβαλα στη φωλια μα τους κιτρινους οπαλ αχατες που ειχαν 4 δικα τουσ αυγα αλλα ειχαν και ιδιεσ μερες επωασης    
σ'αυτη τη φωλια (αχατες οπαλ κιτρινα γενιθικαν εχθεσ τρια απο τα συνολο 7 αυγα να δουμε τησ επομενες μερες τι θα γηνει ....

αλλη μια κιτρινη λιποχρομικη καναρα παρατησε και αυτη τα 3 αυγα της την 10η μερα .. πηρα τα αυγα και τα εβαλα στην κητρηνη σκουφατη που ειχε 4 δικα της με ιδιεσ μερες επωασης  γενιθικαν 2 μωρακια εχθες αναμενω την εξελιξη τισ επομενες μερες 

τελικα τωρα ειμαι με αυτες τισ 2 φωλιες με τα μιξ νεογεννητα ..τους εχω το PROMOCRIA EXTRA  με το ριγανελεο για προληψη

----------

